# Yamaha YS624W



## bentpushrod (Oct 5, 2013)

New here, and just picked up a new to me Yamaha YS624W snowblower. I'm not sure of the year. I've been digging around over on a Yamaha snowblower forum and nothing definitive, but I believe mine is one of the earlier ones,due to the three speed, and metal gas tank. I'm guessing mine is from the early to mid eighties.

Fifteen years ago I plowed snow commercially, and when I got out of it I kept an old Dodge plow truck. It doesn't get much use anymore, and I'm not thrilled with having to license and insure it anymore. The other big reason I'm getting rid of it, my shop burned down this summer, and I don't have space to store it inside my garage. I used to keep it in the heated shop in the winter. So long story short, I needed a snowblower. I was looking at Honda's but they are crazy expensive. None of the other new machines excite me, I'm not a fan of Chinese made goods. That left older US iron, and then I found the Yamaha, it was 175 miles away. Loaded up yesterday, and went and got it. The seller was asking $400, I got it for $320. Brought it home, cleaned it up a bit, changed oil etc. Runs great, excited to use it. Here's some pictures:


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I looked at buying one this summer. I decided it was too far away, and it was closer than what you drove. I'm glad to see it's the wheel version. It looks to be in great shape. Yamaha owners LOVE their machines. One common problem however is there is some fuel valve that often fails and leaks, and several have had the fuel leak drip on and ruin their tracks. The tracks are one part that no one has. Many have been forced to locate wheels. If you haven't already check out their "fan club". http://yamaha-snowblower-fan-club.10963.n7.nabble.com/
I spent some time looking around in there when I was looking at buying one. I still would pick one up if the price was right.


----------



## bentpushrod (Oct 5, 2013)

Dbert, yeah I found the Yamaha snowblower fan site. Some great information there. Doesn't seem to be as active a site as this one. Spent a good chunk of last night reading up on these machine on their site. The tracked machines do look nice, but as you stated, they can't get tracks anymore. So I guess maybe I'm lucky to have found a wheel machine. I see that Yamaha is again offering blowers, but only in Canada, and not down here in the states. I'm only 7 miles from Canada, so I guess I could have gone up there for a new one, but they are to pricey for me.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome!!!

Nice Yama Bentpushrod!!!!

Might want to throw some new tires on your new bad boy. Just a thought...those don't look as they grab to well. What size are those tires???


----------



## bentpushrod (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks Simplicity Solid! Yep, it definitely needs tires, they are weather cracked pretty bad. Not sure of the size, laying in bed, have to check tomorrow.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Very cool new toy! Love that you drove so far to get it, shows your dedication, lol. Enjoy the snow this year. New tires will make that baby bad ass!


----------



## bentpushrod (Oct 5, 2013)

Tires are 6x4.00


----------



## bentpushrod (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm wondering if theseSno-Hog™ Snowblower Tire — 4.10/3.50 x 6in. | Snow Blower Tires| Northern Tool + Equipment tires would work.


----------



## bentpushrod (Oct 5, 2013)

The link I posted is the wrong size. I really need to research a bit before I post. Think I have found some tires that will work.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Bent I think they might be 4.80 X 8"???? best guess by looks??


----------



## bentpushrod (Oct 5, 2013)

Simplicity they are 4.00x6. OEM Honda's use 14x4.00x6 which are the same. The Honda tires are pricey. Just ordered some 14x4.5x6 Carlisle Super Lug tires and tubes. They are a Chevron style tread. Hoping they work okay, was looking at X-tracs but the closest size wise are the Super Lugs.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nope I believe they are 14x 4.0 x 6

You might be able to fit some snow hogs...use the product code number for ordering.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh geeshhh... I was typing that last post and researching and then I noticed your post after I posted sorry Bent.. Great....Best of luck with the new treads!!! 

Nope on previous post was in regards to my way off 4.8 x8 x 4 guesstimate.... 

Enjoy your Beast in the ND!!!!! My buddy went to UND for Pilot training and he said the winters were brutal!! So you should have some serious tests I am guessing???


----------



## bentpushrod (Oct 5, 2013)

No worries, it's all good!


----------



## bentpushrod (Oct 5, 2013)

Simplicity, it's a small world. I went to UND for aviation, 88-92. And yes we ccan get brutal winters.


----------

